# Calling All Bird Hunters...



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

The Outback has been winterized and tucked away until spring. Hunting season is here. I broke my leg this summer so big game hunting is out this year. Did some pheasant hunting last few weekends and I'm hooked. So, I'm in the market for a new 12 guage pump. I've been looking at the Benelli Super Nova and the Remington 870 Wingmaster. I'd love to hear your opinions on these or any other shotguns.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WYOCAMPER said:


> The Outback has been winterized and tucked away until spring. Hunting season is here. I broke my leg this summer so big game hunting is out this year. Did some pheasant hunting last few weekends and I'm hooked. So, I'm in the market for a new 12 guage pump. I've been looking at the Benelli Super Nova and the Remington 870 Wingmaster. I'd love to hear your opinions on these or any other shotguns.


Both very nice guns and would serve you well. Have you thougth about an ovr-undr or side-by-side? if it will be stricky for birds this is what i have found to be quite smooth. also, its tough to ever get 3 shots off, while pumping. flipping a switch is nice.

Lots of options..... Enjoy!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I really like the Ithaca model 37- bottom load, bottom eject...Keeps the elements out of the inner workings. Had mine for 30 years now, and still performs like the day it was new.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I would go for the Wingmaster, I loved mine until it got stolen, my Dad has one that is close to 50 years old and still works as good as new.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I also inherited a Wingmaster from my Grandfather.

I used it to start out shooting trap, and then everything in between from geese and ducks to doves, grouse, and pheasants.

It still shoots great, and I don't ever remember having a jam or misfire.

Look into a barrel with choke tubes if the new ones don't already come with one.

Steve


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

WYOCAMPER said:


> The Outback has been winterized and tucked away until spring. Hunting season is here. I broke my leg this summer so big game hunting is out this year. Did some pheasant hunting last few weekends and I'm hooked. So, I'm in the market for a new 12 guage pump. I've been looking at the Benelli Super Nova and the Remington 870 Wingmaster. I'd love to hear your opinions on these or any other shotguns.


I used the 870 for many years till I splurged for a Super Blackeagle, and my son has the Nova. Both are very good guns, for the price you can't go wrong with the Nova, they are indestructable and can easily be taken down to bare parts for cleaning then reassembled with ease. My son uses his for upland and turkey and has had no issues.
The 870 is a great gun, has a good feel and swings real sweet. Looks pretty too. 
Now, if you really want THE gun for birds my vote goes to the Benelli Super Black Eagle. It is light, swings on it's own and has never failed me.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

i bought an Remington 870 Wingmaster in 20ga when i was 15 yrs old. it has never let me down. i used it hard for many years and now my kids barrow it every hunting season. JMO a 12ga really is a bit much for small game, unless your a turkey hunter also. then you want a BIG BANG


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

I Have 2 Remington 870 Wingmasters. One I got 52 years ago and the other 36 years ago. Never had a malfunction in freezing rain, snow, mud or what have you. Goose and duck hunting in Virginia and North Carolina, rainy foul weather. couldn't ask for a better shotgun and they are still going strong. Can't say for sure about the newer ones. Maybe they have changed somehow as things often do. But, I think they can't be beat.

Dallas


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

some very good suggestions.

as for me, if i was buying a new shotgun and it was just for upland birds and cost was not a factor, i would be looking at the winchester super x3. much lighter and way faster than my trusty 870 express mag that i use for both upland & waterfowl. but since cost is a factor, hands down it would be the 870 express max-4 super mag.

darrel


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

The Remington 870 Wingmasters for the money is the better value. But the Benelli is sure nice!

Good luck!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

My first question is are you right of left handed? Will you need to change chokes? What size load will you be shooting. Are you required to use steel shot for waterfowl? James


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

If you are only going to hunt upland game birds I would seriously consider an Over/Under. I have owned an 870 for years. As a matter of fact the 870 was the first gun I ever owned. When I moved down south where you can shoot doves I shifted over to an O/U. Much lighter then the 870 and you learn to shoot better because you only have two shots so you make them count. For pumps I shifted over and went with what the military uses which is a Mossberg. I now mostly use a Mossberg 835 Ulti- Mag. This gun shoots 2 3/4 short brass all the way to 3.5 mag. Great for everything all the way up to Canadian Honkers. This gun is so tough when I get back from hunting in a salty marsh or hunting a muddy field in TX I take it in the shower with me and run the hottest water I can stand through it, put it in the sun to dry, oil it down and the gun doesn't have a spec of rust on it. The 835 is an ugly work horse that gets the job done. But once you go to an over under for smaller upland birds you won't go back to a pump or semi auto. Also the safety factor of an O/U is second to none. When it is broke open you know that it is safe. That's my 2 Cents.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

870!

Mine is 33 years old and has killed everything there is to kill up in the NE besides a bear. Went swimming countless times, ice storms, dropped and actually both the original wood and even the blueing on the receiver are all worn off. Best thing about it is that you can change it any way you like as parts are readily available. Lots of barrels to choose from as well as stocks and chokes. I have 3 barrels for mine. The original 26" fixed choke. 26" Vent rib with interchangable chokes and a fully rifled deer barrel.

I would caution that in my opinion O/U and other double guns are strictly gentlemens field guns best when used over dogs and pricey at that. If your going to hunt for any amount of time then they will get beaten up. Last but not least the 3rd shot is very important to anchor anything before it gets away. By no means would I take a double gun turkey hunting. Those things are tanks and don't always drop just like they do on TV.

I never had a Benelli and I suppose they are wonderful but I have seem many other Italian shotguns (Franchi, Beretta) and a Weatherby get torn up and in the case of 2 of them broken with the use I have given mine. If you hunt deer and or turkey for that matter stay away from the Mossberg and Winchesters. Their forearms have plenty of play in them making them noisy.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

NJMikeC said:


> 870!
> 
> Mine is 33 years old and has killed everything there is to kill up in the NE besides a bear. Went swimming countless times, ice storms, dropped and actually both the original wood and even the blueing on the receiver are all worn off. Best thing about it is that you can change it any way you like as parts are readily available. Lots of barrels to choose from as well as stocks and chokes. I have 3 barrels for mine. The original 26" fixed choke. 26" Vent rib with interchangable chokes and a fully rifled deer barrel.
> 
> ...


I would agree !! If this gun is going to be an all purpose gun, stick with the 870. Use the O/U for field only if you choose to buy one.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

If you are looking at a pheasant gun, why not consider an autoloader? Don't get me wrong, I love O/U's, but if you are in a drive and the birds are flushing, then the O/U guys are two shots and done. They're breaking the action and fumbling for the next two shells when the roosters are flying by them. With an autoloader, you've got their 2 shells and 3 in reserve to catch those winged birds or the ones flushing late. You could do the same with a pump, but you won't be as fast.

Save the O/U for the skeet range, the quail or dove hunt; take the autoloader or pump to the pheasants, ducks and turkeys!

I personally use my Remington 870 Express I bought at Wal-Mart 20 years ago for most everything! I paid $180 for it new, and it hasn't failed me yet! How is that for value?


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

I love my Bennelli. I also used my 870 for 20 years without a single problem.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I have an 870 in the trunk of my unmarked. That thing gets banged around, and still shoots perfect at the range. Course, I dont use it to hunt birds....


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I have an 870 in the trunk of my unmarked. That thing gets banged around, and still shoots perfect at the range. Course, I dont use it to hunt birds....


Sure you do.....jail birds.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

NJMikeC said:


> ...I would caution that in my opinion O/U and other double guns are strictly gentlemens field guns best when used over dogs and pricey at that. ...


Who are you calling a gentleman??

















O/U's ARE great for clays, but then again, I don't hunt real birds


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

jcat67 said:


> I have an 870 in the trunk of my unmarked. That thing gets banged around, and still shoots perfect at the range. Course, I dont use it to hunt birds....


Sure you do.....jail birds.









[/quote]

Ha! I actually laughed out loud and spit chips on my computer with that one!


----------



## phxbrit (Jul 24, 2007)

It really depends on all you want to shoot with the gun. If you are thinking waterfowl, I would give some consideration to an auto. Shooting 3 and 3.5 inch shells are going to give your shoulder a real beating. If you don't mount the shotgun perfectly everytime you will end up with a bruised shoulder. An autoloader will spread the recoil out and use some of the energy to chamber the next round and will be more forgiving to your shoulder. With pumps and doubles you take it all. Turkey's aren't such a big deal because you don't shoot a box of shells at them.

The main downside to autos is cleaning them. Although modern autos tolerate a lot less cleaning than before, you still need to give them a serious cleaning every 1000 rounds. I notice this with my beretta when I start to get jams on light target loads. However, I've never had a jam with high brass or duck shot.

That said, my next shotgun will be a 20 gauge o/u since I mostly hunt quail and partridge over a point. Plus, I want a shotgun I can clean in 15 minutes. My beratta auto will just be a waterfowl gun then. As for my pump, then next time I will clean the dust out of the barrel is if someone breaks into our home.

Many people buy a pump when they are young and switch to an auto or double later and their pumps just sit. There are so many unwanted pumps out there, you should be able to pick one up for next to nothing. I wouldn't spend more than $125 on a used pump; they are so durable that a decent used one will handle just as well as a new one.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

phxbrit said:


> It really depends on all you want to shoot with the gun. If you are thinking waterfowl, I would give some consideration to an auto. Shooting 3 and 3.5 inch shells are going to give your shoulder a real beating. If you don't mount the shotgun perfectly everytime you will end up with a bruised shoulder. An autoloader will spread the recoil out and use some of the energy to chamber the next round and will be more forgiving to your shoulder. With pumps and doubles you take it all. Turkey's aren't such a big deal because you don't shoot a box of shells at them.
> 
> The main downside to autos is cleaning them. Although modern autos tolerate a lot less cleaning than before, you still need to give them a serious cleaning every 1000 rounds. I notice this with my beretta when I start to get jams on light target loads. However, I've never had a jam with high brass or duck shot.
> 
> ...


Wow, good info. Id have to agree with it. I have been thinking auto for waterfowl for just the reason you mention. My 30-06 auto is definately more forgiving than my 7mm bolt.


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

I have an 870 Wingmaster and an 870 Gamemaster in .300 Savage that I inherited from my Grandfather. Neither have ever disappointed me.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Wow, good info. Id have to agree with it. I have been thinking auto for waterfowl for just the reason you mention. My 30-06 auto is definately more forgiving than my 7mm bolt.


A 30-06 for birds! You must be a good shot DT!!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Wow, good info. Id have to agree with it. I have been thinking auto for waterfowl for just the reason you mention. My 30-06 auto is definately more forgiving than my 7mm bolt.


A 30-06 for birds! You must be a good shot DT!!!








[/quote]

only for the bigger birds.....


----------

